# Brother HL-5250DN problem



## Mace_37 (May 10, 2006)

I'm setting up a Brother HL-5250DN printer in my office. I want to set it up so that people can get the drivers as they use the printer as it is a fairly large office. It is currently set in the peer to peer mode but people have to have the drivers before they can use the printer. I want to use it with the queue server but the only way to set it up is to a computer with the usb connection, is there a way to queue it to another computer on the network instead of one that is right next to the computer?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't believe so. On a workgroup LAN, the options are limited. Now, if it's a big office, why not put the printer onto a small computer in the corner with the drivers installed, use it as a print server?


----------



## Mace_37 (May 10, 2006)

We figured out that you can just enable the print sharing. So we can just put the drivers on a server and anyone can print to that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, that's what I was talking about. Even easier if you have a server machine, you don't need an extra. :smile:


----------

